
Peter Thiel's Hyper-Libertarian Cartesianism - edward
http://bigthink.com/rightly-understood/peter-thiels-hyper-libertarian-cartesianism
======
Simorgh
Cartesianism is of the philosophy of Descartes (I just discovered).

Descartes was a fascinating individual. Something I recently read (but
couldn't easily corroborate through the web) was that when he was a young man
he had three dreams in one night. He interpreted the content of the dreams as
a divine signal that he should pursue wisdom.

La Vie de M. Descartes - Adrein Baillet quoted in 'What Galileo Saw' by
Lawrence Lipking

